# Newbie thinking about a TT S



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi everyone

I currently own a manual Golf R 7.5 but have been a bit underwhelmed by it. Thought about upgrading to an RS3 FL (the natural progression, right?) but I am not keen on the interior layout of the RS3 and it looks too much like a mini estate car for my taste. Started thinking about a TT RS (interior is way nicer then the RS3 imo) but quickly realised a new/nearly new one (with the required options) would be way too expensive, so now looking at the TT S. Ok, you have to sacrifice that wonderful 5 pot engine, but the S has a couple of options that may actually suit me better (manual gearbox, half-alcantara seats). I know I am in the minority, but I am not a fan of semi-auto gearboxes, clever as they undoubtedly are. Had a DSG box in a Golf GTI a few years back and never really got on with it.

However, the local Audi salesman tells me ex-demo TT S manuals are like rocking horse sh*t (anyone on here got one?), so would probably be a question of ordering a new one if I decide to go that way. I need to research it, but am hoping that the clutch on the manual is more durable than the one on the Golf R! Test driving a S-tronic TT S demonstrator next week, so will see how that goes...

Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## sharrkey (Feb 5, 2018)

Welcome Blade Runner, I'm on the look out for a TTS myself but sadly not as new as you are lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## craigsch (Feb 16, 2018)

All mk3 TT's are Dsg. I have 17 TTS with DSG but I already knew I liked DSG as I had an 08 R32.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You can get a mk3 manual tts. Yes you will be in the minority as most prefer the s tronic. The price should be significantly less for a manual, that is reflected in the mk3 cap prices. In the used market on the mk2 model the manuals sell for around 1.5-2k less than the s tronic. As for the manual clutch it will should be fine unless you intend to map the car. That's where the s tronic is beneficial as the box comes into its own. The mk3 definitely shares the same s tronic box as the mk2 at the minute, this is likely to change when the facelift model is announced, I would guess the manual clutch is still the same one used in the mk2.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> You can get a mk3 manual tts. Yes you will be in the minority as most prefer the s tronic. The price should be significantly less for a manual, that is reflected in the mk3 cap prices. In the used market on the mk2 model the manuals sell for around 1.5-2k less than the s tronic. As for the manual clutch it will should be fine unless you intend to map the car. That's where the s tronic is beneficial as the box comes into its own. The mk3 definitely shares the same s tronic box as the mk2 at the minute, this is likely to change when the facelift model is announced, I would guess the manual clutch is still the same one used in the mk2.


Thanks, that's helpful. I am prepared to be persuaded on the s-tronic box, as this would also make it easier for my partner to drive as she has always had automatics. On the other hand, getting a manual means that we wouldn't be having any arguments about how she drives it. Ha ha. The s-tronic on the Audi TT configurator is listed as 7 speed, so I assumed that this was new (i.e. basically the same as the new [2017] 7 speed DSG fitted to the FL (mk 7.5) Golf R and the FL Audi S3?) I am not intending to map the car, or at least not within the 3 year warranty period.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's good about the 7 speed box. I don't think the guys on the mk3 forum have noticed that change on the Audi site! Yes my guess was the facelift model would get the new 7 speed box that's shared with the fl s3 and golf R. The current mk3 tts has the same 6 speed box as on the mk2. The 7 speed box should be a major improvement.

Personally I've had a mk2 manual tts and an s tronic, I don't really drive in stop start traffic but for me the s tronic transforms the drive. That said my manual tts was standard and at the bottom end the box really has to be worked but my s tronic is mapped so feels majorly faster, so I guess not a fair comparison.

Whatever one you opt for I'm sure it will be great 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Where is it showing the 7 speed box on the Audi site? Still showing as 6 speed for me :?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

bhoy78 said:


> Where is it showing the 7 speed box on the Audi site? Still showing as 6 speed for me :?


Apologies! I had been playing with the TT RS configurator previously (which _does_ have the 7 speed box, apparently) and I got mixed up. Yes, the TTS is saying 6-speed s tronic. Seems to a bit odd to me that they haven't just put the new box in the TTS? Anyway, I hope I didn't cause too much confusion!

Maybe another reason for me to lean towards the manual as it would be nice to get the very latest s tronic if I were to go that way. The guys on the Golf R forum have been saying that the new 7 speed DSG is significantly better than the "old" 6 speed.


----------

